# هل توجد علاقه او ارتباط بين الهندسه الطبيه وهندسه الالكترونيات والاتصالات؟؟؟؟؟؟



## م/ سارة (12 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد ان اعرف هل هناك علاقه او ارتباط بين الهندسه الطبيه وهندسه الالكترونيات والاتصالات
فمن لديه معلومات فى هذا الموضوع ارجو ان بفيدنا به:84:


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 مارس 2006)

مع هندسة الاكترونيات نعم بل اتصال وثيق اذ ان الاجهزه الطبيه في كثير منها هي اجهزه الكترونيه
اما مع هندسة الاتصاللات فلا رابط بينهما


----------



## م التحبو (13 مارس 2006)

*معلومة*

السلام عليكم 
نعم يوجد ارتباط وتيق بين الهندسة الطبية والهندسة الالكترونية وهندسة الاتصالات حيت يوجد تخصص اسمه الاتصالات الطبيةاو telemedical ويمكنك البحت فى اى محرك بحت للمزيد من المعلومات

م التحبو


----------



## م.الدمشقي (14 مارس 2006)

telemedical
ليس لها علاقه بهندسة الاتصالات
فهي عباره عن نقل المعلومات الطبيه من مكان الا اخر 
مثلا : قريه ليس بها اخصائي باطنيه وفيها طبيب عام فيتم الاتصال بالاخصائي في اي مدينه باتصال تلفزيوني لكي يستطيع ارشاد الطبيب العام ماذا يفعل للمريض
وهي تستخدم وسائل الاتصال العاديه التي من الممكن استخدامها في نقل اجتماع ادارة احدى الشركات التي لها فروع عبر البحار فهل للاداره علاقه بهندسة الاتصالات ؟؟؟ اكيد لا 
نحن نستخدم امكانيات وفرها لنا ولغيرنا مهندسو الاتصالات
ارجو ان تكون فكرتي قد وصلت!
تحياتي


----------



## م التحبو (20 مارس 2006)

نعم اخى الكريم كلامك صحيح ولاكن لا تنسى نقل المعلومات من داخل الجسم الى الخارج يستخدم نفس التقنية .
وذلك بعد زرع بعض المجسات(implantation )داخل الجسم


----------



## م.الدمشقي (21 مارس 2006)

ان نقل المعلومات من داخل الجسم الى الخارج يتم عبر وسائط مثل السنسور او الالكترود او.....
ولا اظنان لها علاقه بعلم هندسة الاتصالات
تحياتي


----------



## اخصائي اجهزة طبية (21 مارس 2006)

هندسة الاجهزة الطبيه تجمع بين مجموعة من العلوم الهندسية سواء الاتصالات او الكهربائيه او الميكانيكية واجابة على الحوار عندك ultrasound جهاز يوجد به مودم يتم الاتصال به على مركز الصيانه في الشركه الام خاصه عندما يكون الجهاز تحت الضمان لكي لا يسمح لاي شخص العبث بالجهاز وهناك امثله كثيرة


----------



## محمد مهتدى (20 أبريل 2006)

biomedical engineering is the integration of all most ingineering science so that commenuncation engineering is one of its engineering science
biomedical engineer is include ( commenucation mechanical and power engineering )
that is the al lmost engineering department involved in biomedical engineering


----------



## وليد1314 (15 يونيو 2006)

أخى العزيز 
أريد أن أعرف الفرق بين هندسة الالكترونيات وهندسة الاتصالات
وشكرا لك على الرد


----------



## anas_emam (6 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
الاتصالات والهندسة الطبية عبارة عن تطبيقات للالكترونيات ففي اي جامعة تدرس الالكترونيات اولا ومن ثم تطبيقها يكون حسب التخصص .
في جامعات تدرس بكلاريوس هندسة الالكترونيات والماجستير يكون اما في اجهزة طبية او اتصالات فمثلا دائرة المكبر تدرس في الالكترونيات بصور عامة ولكن نستخدمها في الاجهزة الطبية لتكبير الاشارات القادمة من المريض والتي تكون صغيرة .وكذلك نفس الدائرة تستخدم كمكبر في الاتصالات لتكبير الاشارة الملتقطة من الهواء عبر الهوائي لتدخل الى جهاز الاستقبال . فمن خلال هذا المثال البسيط نستطيع ان نستنتج ان هندسة الالكترونيات هي الام الكبرى .وبالله التوفيق


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

انا شايف انوا الالكترونيات مهمة في الطبية وكذالك الاتصالات مثلا في جهاز البيس ميكر الان اصبح متصل عبر الاقمار الصناعية من جسم المريض للمستشفى لمتابعة حالة المريض وكذالك الاتصال بين القرى والمستشفيات الكبيرة في المدن . . . فكل الاقسام مرتبطة ببعض 
ولازم نعرف انوا ضروري نشتغل كفريق واحد المعمارى والمدني والاتصالات والطبية والالكترونيات 
وهذا الفرق بينا وبين الغرب . . . مع ان الاصل عندنا . . يد الله مع الجماعة


----------



## وليد1314 (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك أخى على ايضاح الارتباط بين الهندسة الطبيه وهندسة الاتصالات.
ولكنى أريد معرفة المزيد من المعلومات عن الهندسة الطبيه.
مع تحياتى


----------



## katanoma (7 أغسطس 2006)

هناك علاقة وثيقة بين هندسة الاتصالات والهندسة الطبية حيث ان معظم الاجهزة الطبية تستخدم بروتوكولات الاتصالات المعتمدة من قبل مهندسي الاتصالات (مثلاً الوحدات المركزية في الانعاش الجراحي والباطني) لذا على مهندس الطب الحياتي الإلمام بتقنيات الاتصال بين الاجهزة بالذات و (Interface) ومن الممكن طبعاً الاطلاع على باقي تقنيات الاتصال التي يهتم بها مهندسو الاتصالات كارسال واستقبال الاشارات عن طريق الاقمار الاصطناعية والرادارات وغيرها.....
والعملية بشكل عام هي عملية تعاون بين المهندسين فلا يمكن لمهندس أن يعمل بدون باقي الاختصاصات الهندسية التي تعمل معه كفريق (Team Work).
تحياتي


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

إذا كنت مهندس إلكتروني فيجب بإجتهادك و المثابرة وكانت لديك رغبة أنا تكون مهندسا طبيا تستطيع بإذن الله فالعناصر الإلكترونية نفس بعضها ولكن هناك بعض المعلوات تحتاج لبعض من الإجتهاد والله لايضيع تعب ساهر في العلم


----------



## ابو ايه (8 أغسطس 2006)

الاخت ساره لا يمكن اطلاقا لمهندسي الاجهزه الطبيه ان يعملو في مجالهم دون الخوض الواسع في مجال الالكترونيات لان علم الالكترون هوه علم الرقائق والبوابات الرقميه وهو ما يؤكد ارتباطه بالاجهزه الطبيه من خلال مشاهدتنا للاجهزه الطبيه حيث انها تعمل بنضام الديجيتال 0ولكي الاحترام


----------

